# More tips on posting photos & videos



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

How on earth do you post photos on here? I'm having a terrible time.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Easiest way for me is to put them on photobucket first and then just copy and paste the IMG link into your post. There are other ways but this works best for me.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Nice SD40-2!


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Like MOPAC I use photo bucket. If you haven't used it before, search for it. 
It's easy to find. Then go through the registration process. BTW I use a Mac, so for a PC it might be slightly different.

Select the photo(s) you wish to post and put them on the desktop for easy access.

Open up photobucket with your password.
Select UPLOAD - it's at the top
A window appears saying "DRAG & DROP YOUR PHOTOS" 
So drag your photo into the box.
Once it's uploaded, click on it. You then see it enlarged. In a box to the right of the photo there is a box titled IMAGE LINK. Below that you see the IMG code. Click on it and automatically you have copied it. It tells you so.

Now on the forum where you write your text, paste the copied img.


Then select Preview Post and it should appear. 

Good luck


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok thank you ill give it a try.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Good Luck! I look forward to seeing your photos. If you have any problems just let us know. Cheers.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tunnel I built a few days ago


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow it worked thanks!!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hey tele, i cant see your image.

anyone else having probls seeing it?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

duplicate post. please delete.


is there anyway one of the admins (gunnerjohn?) can tweak it to let members delete theirnown posts if needed?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope I don't see it!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> duplicate post. please delete.
> 
> 
> is there anyway one of the admins (gunnerjohn?) can tweak it to let members delete theirnown posts if needed?



No tunnel showing I guess what ever you did didn't work.


broox......we are lucky that we can still even edit our posts.
We will never be allowed to delete them.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

it was here last night, what happened?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Televue101 said:


> it was here last night, what happened?


What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Ed, That's WAY easier than the way I've been doing it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> Thanks Ed, That's WAY easier than the way I've been doing it.


And that way you have to be logged in to see them.
So visitors can't see them unless they join.
(more members joining?)

You can upload 5 at a time but if you have more you can just keep on adding to it. It will do more.

And if it won't upload, it will say failed, your picture is most likely too big.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> And that way you have to be logged in to see them.
> So visitors can't see them unless they join.
> (more members joining?)
> 
> ...


Wow that's easy!!! Thanks Ed


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

You also must leave the photo in photobucket, if you delete it from there it's gone from here too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BK R said:


> You also must leave the photo in photobucket, if you delete it from there it's gone from here too.



That is what I don't like about photobucket.
A lot here use that then a month later their pictures are gone making the whole thread useless.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, not a good point for photobucket, I think the same happens if you move them to an album, I think.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

BK R wrote


> You also must leave the photo in photobucket, if you delete it from there it's gone from here too.


I didn't know that


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Photobucket photos are just linked to display here, so indeed if you delete them there, they disappear from anywhere you linked them.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

yes if you move them to an album it will disappear. i have had pics there well over 5 years and they are still on the forms i put them on.

skip


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I have to try posting a photo Ed's way.







Geeze! I think it worked. yes it did. Good show Ed. Much better than going to PB first. Thanks for the info. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

How about when you want to post a video? Any way to do that direct? Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Post the video to YouTube, then put the URL link here. Or, better yet, embed the YT video directly using the "YT" icon image tag tool on the Go Advanced page, below.

To embed, stick the cryptocode to the RIGHT of the equals sign in the YT URL inbetween the YT image tag characters.

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Question
If you post a pic through the paperclip option, do you still have to keep it on your computer?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No. It's here locally. You can delete on your computer.

However, if it were me, I wouldn't trust that as my only original source (here), if it were an important photo to me. I'd have it stored somewhere else, too.

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Post the video to YouTube, then put the URL link here. Or, better yet, embed the YT video directly using the "YT" icon image tag tool on the Go Advanced page, below.
> 
> To embed, stick the cryptocode to the RIGHT of the equals sign in the YT URL inbetween the YT image tag characters.
> 
> TJ


What do you suppose tj is saying? Must be some kind of code talk that nobody is supposed to understand.  Pete


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

norgale said:


> What do you suppose tj is saying? Must be some kind of code talk that nobody is supposed to understand.  Pete


It went over my head too:thumbsdown: sounds a bit like Algebra ...if x = y then z = ? +2


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

TJ won't be happy. He's the sheriff in town


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Algebra lesson ...

Here's a direct link for a Wunderland You Tube vid ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACkmg3Y64_s

If one looks at that address, to the right of the equal sign we see the actual YT address ... some crypto characters ... in this case: "ACkmg3Y64_s"

Ctrl-C copy that address (to the right of the equal sign) to your computer's clipboard.

With that in hand, while you're creating a post, go to the Go Advanced tab at the bottom of the forum page ... that will pop up a more sophisticated editor toolbox. In there, you'll see a YouTube icon. Click that. That will put special YT characters into your post. Now, Ctrl-V paste the address between those characters.

Doing this will embed the video directly in the post. The syntax will look like this, but will have square brackets instead of the curly ones:

{YT}ACkmg3Y64_s{/YT}

And here's the actual video ...






Class dismissed.  

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If they still don't understand, they fail the class and get sent back a grade!


----------

